# RYM top 100



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

RYM (Rate Your Music) is a site with a huge membership where people catalogue and rate their albums. Most of the people over there are rock or jazz fans, but there's obviously some interest in classical music also. Here's a list of the most highly rated classical albums of their members.

http://rateyourmusic.com/customchar...d_genres=t&include=both&limit=none&countries=


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> RYM (Rate Your Music) is a site with a huge membership where people catalogue and rate their albums. Most of the people over there are rock or jazz fans, but there's obviously some interest in classical music also. Here's a list of the most highly rated classical albums of their members.
> 
> http://rateyourmusic.com/customchar...d_genres=t&include=both&limit=none&countries=


Very interesting list with ongoing surprises as I scroll through it. Some of it gives me pause. I don't mind including Frank Zappa. Much of his music is clearly classical or art music, and soundtracks are usually classically inspired, the Poledouris being a fine example.

But there seems to an awful lot of this crossover material on the list. Are the music genre boundaries blurring, are people losing their understanding of what we mean when we say "classical," or both? Is this a good or a bad thing?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Weston said:


> Very interesting list with ongoing surprises as I scroll through it. Some of it gives me pause. I don't mind including Frank Zappa. Much of his music is clearly classical or art music, and soundtracks are usually classically inspired, the Poledouris being a fine example.
> 
> But there seems to an awful lot of this crossover material on the list. Are the music genre boundaries blurring, are people losing their understanding of what we mean when we say "classical," or both? Is this a good or a bad thing?


That isn't necessarily the fault of the entire membership of that site though. There's a genre feature with each album, and if someone adds 'classical' it's listed as such. Something else one has to keep in mind is that these are the highest rated albums which isn't necessarily the same thing as favorite works. If 3000 members own Beethoven's 5th symphony, but divided among 200 different recordings it's automatically at a disadvantage compared with works of which everyone owns the same recording. It's nevertheless a pretty interesting list I think and the 20th century is well represented.


----------

